# Temp Insurance cover required... not available at Border now



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

My Insurance company Caravan Guard inform me that my policy with them does not cover Morocco, but the nice young lady said that many clients have said you can buy at the Border... NO this is now stopped, there is no insurance available unless you buy from an agent once you have entered Morocco.... Mmmmm food for thought there

So has anyone being able to purchase some short term or temporary cover in the UK for going outside Europe, would be grateful for input.

Would not feel comfortable waiting to buy until inside Morocco... too much tied up in the van for that risk


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*temp insurance*

Gleeds,the only answer to your problem is to change insurance company try Comfort.Buying at the port of entry in Morocco is expensive, I wanted cover for my scooter for two months this year , cost 170 euros,the bike stayed on the van the duration of the trip


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

*reply*

would change but not due for renewal until May 09, just got a quote for new that came back at 650 phew... at moment with Caravan Guard
so may need to change next year if going outside Europe, it seams most Uk insurers are ok but not mine!


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi again gdleeds [We spoke this morning from HOT Spain to a very WET Yorkshire].

Yes, Moroccan Border insurance and change/bank office have been closed for some months. Inevitable as they [insurance] were doing little or no business. Spanish vehicle policies auto cover Morocco as do most other Euro based insurer's............. But good old rip-off UK :roll:

Safeguard, Comfort, NFU and I think one or two others are now covering Morocco.

For our own clients we have an agent in Morocco who will issue cover [we no longer offer this service to solo/independent travellers as favours seem to have a habit of biting your arse :? ].

There is a cash point and bank just through the Border......

Other latest bum news is that current return ferry Algeciras-Ceuta is just under 600 euro....Too Tangier was a bit more.

.


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

We're with Safeguard cover for Morocco is included and sent me a green card a couple of weeks ago to use when away. They won't recover from Morocco though you have to get yourself to the border.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

We just renewed with Safeguard and when asked they did say that they would issue a green card for Morocco.

It was cheap too.


----------

